# How giant is Giant Hairgrass ?



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

What are your experiences with Giant Hairgrass ? How tall does it grow ? My 8G tank is 11" tall and I am wondering if Giant Hairgrass is appropriate.

How fast does it propogate ?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

My tank is 24" tall and the giant hairgrass reaches the top and then is spread about another 8" across the surface. It's probably a bit much for the tank you have. I find it doesn't propogate as fast as dwarf hairgrass but can become just as invasive since it spreads by underground runners. New shoots will pop up all over your tank if you don't control it.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks, mikenas102 !

Do you (or may be others?) know if there is a regular hairgrass that's bigger then dwarf and smaller then giant hairgrass ?


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

what do u call giant hairgrass? e. vivapara ?


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

I purchased something that I was told was Giant Hairgrass and started out 24" but all the new growth stayed shorter. It got to maybe 12"-14" max. It was a little slower growing than the dwarf hairgrass but I thought it was more invasive. There were shoots sprouting up on the other side of the tank, 2 feet away from the main plant. I think the height issue may have been because of my lighting. I had just over 4WPG.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Giant hairgrass is Eleocharis montevidensis, which is more like a spike rush or reed plant. It gets two to three feet. Its also sold as a pond plant, and in its native habitat grows above water.

Read this http://www.geocities.com/rainforest/vines/7025/spike_rush.html


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Just to be clear though, this plant will also grow submersed with no problem. I've been growing it submersed for over a year.


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

I know that this is an old thread but I need help with my giant hairgrass. 

I bought it from a LFS about 2 months ago and it was very tall and green. I bought two bundles. As of now one is very green and lush and the othe is brown from the base up. I have been dosing Nutrablend (sp) twice a week. 

I also have a DIY CO2 set up two 2 liter bottles. My light is very low on my 75 gal but I am working on correcting that. Is this plant doomed or can it be saved?


Matt


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> Giant hairgrass is Eleocharis montevidensis, which is more like a spike rush or reed plant. It gets two to three feet. Its also sold as a pond plant, and in its native habitat grows above water.
> 
> Read this http://www.geocities.com/rainforest/vines/7025/spike_rush.html


Yup, what Robert said.

It's not called giant for nothing. Think reaching out of the top of a 30" tall tank. Stick with vivipara or the new one that's been going around the hobby lately that's not identified yet, at least not the species name. The new one gets about 12" tall and stays there.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Matt, I am sure it is a light issue. If its rotting from the bottom up, it needs more light, and that plant is probably gone. When the root crown goes, the plant is history. It is not particularly hard to grow, but in a deep tank to accomadate its height, it needs a good amount of light.


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

Robert Hudson, thankyou for your help. 

Dang, I really like that plant, so sad its doomed. I am almost done with my new light so once I get that going I will take some off the good plant and replace it. 

I have 2 basic overhead lights that you get from the LFS that were given to me. Both have 15 watt aquaglow bulbs. 

My new light is a DIY light. I took a Home Depot light and took it apart made my own hood and have it mounted. i am going to go get two 48" 40 watt (i think) bulbs. I am currently going to use the reflector it came with until I can get the money for a T5 reflector. I will also use my other lights in combination. Will that be ok for a little while?


Matt


----------

